# Urgent Id again pls



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

I really hope I am not cheated agin??Thanks!


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

333 said:


> I really hope I am not cheated agin??Thanks!


After it stable now reddish gone on gill cover and terminal band getting dark and thick as well!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like s dirty sanchez to me


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It's got the same coloring as a Sanchezi. It's mouth and shape from the side view look closer to a Rhombeus though. This one looks like an ID job for Hastatus.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like a sanchezi to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice S. sanchezi.


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

hastatus said:


> Nice S. sanchezi.


Sanchezi again!! :helpsmiliels have the compare to 2 P lateron!!


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here its go,second pic is new ,third is old.They are both 2.5"


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

333 said:


> Here its go,second pic is new ,third is old.They are both 2.5"


they look like sanchezi to me but i also agree that the mouth looks more rhombeus than sanchezi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Both sanchezi's IMO


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If you want a rhom that bad you should get it from Aquascape, they have a nice variety right now and you would be garunteed that you're getting a rhom and not a sanchezi. Shark Aquarium has rhoms too but either way those are the best two sponsers on this site at the moment.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

if anything else, they're both super nice looking sanchezi's... i'd just keep them.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

They are both in the same tank?


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

huck said:


> They are both in the same tank?


No,anyway thanks for comments,I will keep updating 2 Piranha coming up!!


----------

